# Plastic Stop Watch



## jimpick67 (May 5, 2009)

I am looking for a pocket type stop watch, not digital, but it must have a plastic case. I believe smiths used to make them, if you can help can you leave a message and the price.

Jim


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Jim, these show up on ebay from time to time - a search for "stop watch" should find one :yes:

AFAIK no one here collects or has them, sorry!


----------

